# M42 Adapter (AF Confirm) with T4i = error 01



## crisorlando (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello there

I am new here 

I am hobby photographer (only learning) and I sell photo acessories here in Brazil.

A client of mine has a t4i cam (mine is an old 350d) and I sold him a M42 adapter with AF confirm chip, but chip gives error 01 at the camera.

I sold a lot of rings and it´s the first time an error like this occurs, i checked the same ring with my 350d and it worked fine with no problem at all.

He even had another ring (just like mine) and it was having the same problem, and I looked everywhere to see about this, and found nothing

Is there a new chipped ring for t4i or is it something firmware like or the camera it self does not accept those kind of rings ? Or if there is any work-around or fix for that problem, I would appreciate.

tks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2012)

It might be the camera. The Dandelion chips are supposed to be compatible with the T4i.


----------



## crisorlando (Sep 28, 2012)

tks 
Do you know where to get them online and what price ?
Specially a site that sends worldwide, do you you know any China site that sells them too ?
I am from Brazil and mostly Us sellers don´t ship to other places, or the shipping costs more than the product it self

That af confirm ring I sold my client for R$ 40 (+- U$ 20)

tks


----------

